

Clint, Command Line Library for Python - Nic0
http://www.nicosphere.net/clint-command-line-library-for-python/

======
statictype
Something about the colored.red(txt) syntax bothers me.

Shouldn't color should really be a parameter - unless the console only accepts
a fixed set of colors?

I like the rest of it - using a 'with' block for indentation is clever.

~~~
icebraining
Well, there's nothing wrong with providing a shortcut, although personally I
would have preferred a closure:

    
    
        printred = colored.print_function("red")
        printred("This prints in red")

~~~
j_baker
Wouldn't this work? I can't test it at the moment.

    
    
        print_function = lambda c:  getattr(colored, c)
        printred = colored.print_function("red")
        printred("This prints in red")

------
g3orge
Just released for Python 3 as well.

